# Power tools



## smithphillipj (Feb 14, 2016)

What is everyone opinion on battery operated drivers. Do you prefer impact over regular. Why. Thanks


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Drilling through masonry is faster with an impact. Driving deck screws into dimensional lumber generally seems easier too in that mode, with less cam-out of the bit when using phillips fasteners.


----------



## smithphillipj (Feb 14, 2016)

My carpentry friend said impact on construction end. Regular in electrical. But then a hobby electrician said the opposite. For tighter spaces an impact does the trick. Also battery life too.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Impact for masonry?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

For masonry I just hammer my chisel, then I turn it 90 degrees and hammer it again. I repeat this process for about 10 years until I have an anchor point!

... Impact for masonry?.... I prefer a Roto-Hammer for masonry, which most of your high end drills come with these days. (Although I would hesitate to use it for more than 1/4")

If I am "Driving" I use an impact.

If I am "Drilling" I use a drill. Although an impact works very well when drilling out aluminum with a step bit....


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I love impacts but am suspect around anchoring (outside of screws in wood ).
Doesn't mean I don't set them!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Unlike most I don't get much use out of the impact driver. It does drive large screws well, but that doesn't take up much of my day. They are impressive with spade bits, if I bored more holes in wood I'd definitely use them more. 

For a lot of things they spin too fast and too hard. For step bits, I don't like the grab when you go from one step to the next. Getting a screw started is easier with a slow speed. It overtightens and strips too many. For masonry, they may be a little better than a regular drill, I can' t really tell, but even the hammer on the combination hammer drill / driver is far better. 

I have the Milwaukee M12 now, just got it. I tried to use just the impact on a job last week. I was using the auger type anchors in drywall for some of the work, now this was some real comedy. 










I try putting an anchor in and the thing is on high. Instantly spins it screams and propels the anchor right through the drywall and into the abyss, leaving a big hole slightly bigger than an anchor. Nice. 

On low, it sets the anchor right. It isn't quite strong enough to drive the screw home on low though. If you siwtch back to high, it smashes it home. If you then have to remove the screw for any reason, it's been smashed in there so hard the whole anchor comes out rather than the screw. Once it's in it's pretty much staying in there forever. 

And, if you forget to switch back to low before you put in the next anchor, of course it instantly screams and shoots another anchor into the abyss. So I had to finish the screws with a screwdriver, like a goddamned animal. 

A drill with the clutch set right, or a screwdriver, would have been faster than jerking around with the impact. 

I do like the plentiful loud noise with an impact driver, that makes people watching figure you're really earning your money.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, the impact is for construction and loosening screws that are over tight (usually when the guy before you used an impact at the wrong time). I have a Bosch pivoting head driver I use for more delicate work like device terminations. It's also good for getting into hard to reach places.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, using an impact on Zipits is asking for trouble. I make a hole with a Phillips driver (that's all they're good for) and then screw the Zipit in with a #3 hand driver.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

splatz said:


> I have the Milwaukee M12 now, just got it. I tried to use just the impact on a job last week. I was using the auger type anchors in drywall for some of the work, now this was some real comedy.
> 
> I try putting an anchor in and the thing is on high. Instantly spins it screams and propels the anchor right through the drywall and into the abyss, leaving a big hole slightly bigger than an anchor. Nice.


Isn't it a variable speed ?? My 1/4" Impact is perfect for all that. You can literally slow it down to a crawl with the trigger .
It's a dewalt... I also have the 3/4" Impact dewalt, that thing is for removing lug nuts on truck tires :thumbup:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> Yeah, using an impact on Zipits is asking for trouble. I make a hole with a Phillips driver (that's all they're good for) and then screw the Zipit in with a #3 hand driver.


Who uses those things for electrical work? I thought those were for hanging pictures?:laughing:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

smithphillipj said:


> What is everyone opinion on battery operated drivers. Do you prefer impact over regular. Why. Thanks


It all depends on the job at hand, power drills are useful also. The right tool for the job, is what it boils down to. If you're only going to get one type, a keyless chuck has it's benefits over hex only.


----------



## smithphillipj (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks. I will stay with my regular driver.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Who uses those things for electrical work? I thought those were for hanging pictures?:laughing:


I re-fixtured a house once and then the homeowner had me hang pictures for her. I could use more calls like that :laughing: .


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Some jr journeyman was working on site on another job. He needed to make a 1/2" KO into a 1" KO. 
I let him use a hand KO and handed him my impact with a 1" socket on it. He was done in seconds. I think he got a chubby over it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Some jr journeyman was working on site on another job. He needed to make a 1/2" KO into a 1" KO. I let him use a hand KO and handed him my impact with a 1" socket on it. He was done in seconds. I think he got a chubby over it.


I've always worried about chipping the edge on a slug buster if I used an impact.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Impact drivers have a variable-speed trigger. Humans have a variable-squeeze finger. Using them in conjunction produces some amazing results. Just wanted to point that out. 

I use my impact for everything except drilling and step bits / high speed cutters. Because it's a drill.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

This kit does almost everything I need:

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-combo-packs-20v-max-combo-packs-dck286d2.aspx


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

emtnut said:


> Isn't it a variable speed ?? My 1/4" Impact is perfect for all that. You can literally slow it down to a crawl with the trigger .
> It's a dewalt... I also have the 3/4" Impact dewalt, that thing is for removing lug nuts on truck tires :thumbup:





> Impact drivers have a variable-speed trigger. Humans have a variable-squeeze finger. Using them in conjunction produces some amazing results. Just wanted to point that out.


My fingers might lack the fine adjustment necessary to calibrate for this device


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

splatz said:


> My fingers might lack the fine adjustment necessary to calibrate for this device


Maximum overdrive at all times :thumbup:

When I was doing cabling, my company was too cheap to buy impacts. Would have made life a lot easier. My lead tech's Milwaukee batteries were so shot that if he was hole-sawing through a top plate he'd have to change the battery about 10 times. So logically the managers sent the _drill_ in for service and kept the batteries


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

regular with clutch adjustment for screws, cant do that with impact


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

99cents said:


> I re-fixtured a house once and then the homeowner had me hang pictures for her. I could use more calls like that :laughing: .


Just be careful with the plumbing requests


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

oliquir said:


> regular with clutch adjustment for screws, cant do that with impact


I don't want to sound cocky but I don't use a clutch adjustment when I'm using my drill. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

emtnut said:


> Just be careful with the plumbing requests


Water? That's dangerous. I'll stick with deviated electrons, thank you very much!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

emtnut said:


> Just be careful with the plumbing requests


Done that once. Hanging an over the stove micro (cut drywall out, 2x8 across two metal studs). Guy says can you also hook up my dishwasher?

Why not. Connected it up and he says what about the water and drain?

$200 extra in my pocket for that.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I did my own plumbing once. Called for an inspection and I had put the back flow preventer in backwards  . Good thing I pulled a home owner's permit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Yeah, the impact is for construction and loosening screws that are over tight (usually when the guy before you used an impact at the wrong time). I have a Bosch pivoting head driver I use for more delicate work like device terminations. It's also good for getting into hard to reach places.




I used this driver all the time for service type work with great results. Gets in some very tight quarters.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You will always have a use for a 12v impact driver, Milwaukee M12 or the Bosch are both great. Just don't make the mistake of using the impact where the most basic driver will have the torque you need, much like plate screws.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I use both an impact and a drill for driving different things


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Milwaukee, Bosch, and Makita have 12v kits with an impact and standard driver for very good prices, hardly worth it to look for single tools.


----------



## sddbrum (Feb 25, 2016)

The M12 Fuel brushless is my favorite thing I have.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

sddbrum said:


> The M12 Fuel brushless is my favorite thing I have.


I just now used my M18 Fuel today after at least 6 months of not using it because of how versatile the M12 Fuel is. I had several 1" holes to drill transverse in 2x4's and went with my daredevil paddle bits. The M12 could have handled it, and probably all on one charge, but it was much quicker (albeit louder) to bust out the M18.

The M12 is definitely my favorite for fasteners and most drilling. If I did have the displeasure of using zipits again, I would just dial the M12 back to mode 1, so that it wouldn't create the scenario described in this thread. I have been there, so I get it, but they are junk fasteners to begin with, would much rather a toggle or even a plastic anchor.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

99cents said:


> Yeah, using an impact on Zipits is asking for trouble. I make a hole with a Phillips driver (that's all they're good for) and then screw the Zipit in with a #3 hand driver.


Blergh, those things. We had an entire batch that couldn't self-start in doublerock, so I took to keeping a 1/4" hex shank drill bit on hand. I use a quicklock hex extension with my drill so it's a breeze to drill pilot hole, swap for #3 Phillips to drive zipit, swap to #2 Phillips for the screw. I use an actual drill bit for the pilot hole in case I unexpectedly hit a steel stud. The tip of the anchor will fit through the hole so I don't have to scramble to find selftappers.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Ive heard rumors (totally off topic) of something Rigid came out with called Pulse Drive (impact with oil).. I want to see in action and will wait til a red one comes out.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

theJcK said:


> Ive heard rumors (totally off topic) of something Rigid came out with called Pulse Drive (impact with oil).. I want to see in action and will wait til a red one comes out.



Shouldn't be long. Heard through the grape vine rigid,ryobi and big red have the same parent company. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have Milwaukee 12 and 18 volt drivers. I use my fuel m18 for as much as I can. I usually have my flat head and Philips drivers in my pocket and m18 on my belt/pocket.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I've always worried about chipping the edge on a slug buster if I used an impact.


More then anything you tear up draw studs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> More then anything you tear up draw studs.



Oil them, I've never had that problem.


----------

